# Back To the Future



## dannyc99 (Oct 28, 2015)

Figured I should move my progress pictures from N scale to layouts.

Just a start so far and It's my first model railroad.

As I stated before I'm modeling it from Back To The Future 3. the old west where they push the Delorean over the ravine with a steam engine. 

I have lots of speakers for sounds I have a great Idea for my back drop when i get there. Its DCC with remote turnouts and an Ipad with a back to the future soundboard to enable the Movie sound effects. 
I think I'm going to have to scratch build most of the town especially the unfinished clock tower from the movie.

i'm getting better as I go. i spend alot of time at work reading this forum for tips and ideas so thank you very much!!!

Dan


----------



## dannyc99 (Oct 28, 2015)

This is the most recent picture from last night.

On the unfinished track i am installing micro switches which will set off led flashers as the train and delorean go over them making it a bit of a spectacle


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

How do you get the trains to stay on the wall mounted layout?


----------



## dannyc99 (Oct 28, 2015)

Funny guy. I rotated all the pictures but they still come up this way when i post them. Or it could be the combination of mr fusion and the flux capacitor.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

WOW! Sounds awesome. Show us the train time traveling when you're done! 
It might also be neat to model doc's train set from when he was planning on how to get the delorean to go back to the present.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

D&J Railroad said:


> How do you get the trains to stay on the wall mounted layout?


Magna-Traction........what else! :laugh: :laugh: :cheeky4:


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

RonthePirate said:


> Magna-Traction........what else! :laugh: :laugh: :cheeky4:


 tyco turbo train chassis lol


----------

